# Fragen der Anglerboard-User an den DSAV



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2015)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Februar 2015

*Fragen von Anglerboard-Usern an den DSAV*​ 
Das ging als Mail ans Präsidium des DSAV.
Wir danken Kati für die Arbeit, die er sich gemacht hat bei der Zusammenfassung der Fragen.



> Sehr geehrtes Präsidium des DSAV,
> 
> im Anglerboard haben wir Fragen an und zum Spezialverband der Süßwasserangler gesammelt, die ich Ihnen hiermit als sortierte Zusammenfassung vorlege.
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Fragen der Anglerboard-User an den DSAV*

Diese Fragen wurden vom DSAV auch noch nicht beantwortet, davon ab:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=295859


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Fragen der Anglerboard-User an den DSAV*

Ändere ich doch gerne - danke für den Hinweis..


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Fragen der Anglerboard-User an den DSAV*

Danke, soviel Genauigkeit muß sein. #h


----------



## Trollwut (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Fragen der Anglerboard-User an den DSAV*

Bitte korrigieren:
"4. Sie habt akzeptiert, dass die bei der letzten DAFV-JHV beschlossene Richtlinie für nationale Veranstaltungen gelten soll? Wie stehen Sie zu diesem Dokument?
"


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Fragen der Anglerboard-User an den DSAV*

Auch danke - auch erledigt!!


----------



## Brotfisch (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Fragen der Anglerboard-User an den DSAV*

Zur Frage nach den Fischereischeinprüfungen:

Das ist landesrechtlich geregelt. Einem Bundesverband käme hier allenfalls zu, eine Empfehlung abzugeben. Reformieren kann der Bundesverband das nicht wirklich. Lediglich auf Angleichungen hinwirken. Positiv ist anzumerken, dass die Fischereischeine nach Prüfung in allen anderen Bundesländern anerkannt werden.


----------



## kati48268 (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Fragen der Anglerboard-User an den DSAV*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Bitte korrigieren:
> "4. Sie habt ..."


Jaja, danke. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Die email ist schon gestern Abend raus, mit kleinen Fehlern.
 Anstatt angeln zu gehen, hab ich Sonntag vorm PC gesessen und den Krams zusammen gesammelt, da passiert das schon mal.

 Sind wir mal lieber auf Antworten auf all die Fragen gespannt.
 Wie man sieht, ist das Begehren nach guter Verbandsarbeit groß & vielfältig.
 Sollte sich tatsächlich mal ein Verband so im Sinne der Angler einsetzen wollen, könnte er eine Menge Sympathien und damit Mitglieder gewinnen.


----------



## kati48268 (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Fragen der Anglerboard-User an den DSAV*

Knapp 3 Wochen seit Einsendung unserers Fragenkatalogs.
Keine Antwort, keine Reaktion, nicht mal 'ne Eingangsbestätigung o.ä.

Nun sind 3 Wochen auch nicht soo viel Zeit um umfangreiche Fragen passend zu beantworten, aber ein _"wir werden uns damit auseinandersetzen, geben sie uns etwas Zeit (bis?)"_ , darf man eigentlich schon erwarten, wenn hier doch viele Angler Fragen gestellt haben und noch viel mehr mitlesen und man diese doch als potentielle Mitglieder umwirbt.

Oder sollten die "Andersdenkenden" etwa doch nicht so anders denken oder  zumindest auch nicht anders handeln als die übrigen Verbände?

Kommenden Sa., 28.2., hat der DSAV meines Wissens nach seine Hauptversammlung.
Vielleicht werden die Punkte/grobe Fahrtrichtung in die man will, auch erst da zumindest teilweise besprochen.




> Sehr geehrtes Präsidium des DSAV,
> 
> im Anglerboard haben wir Fragen an und zum Spezialverband der  Süßwasserangler gesammelt, die ich Ihnen hiermit als sortierte  Zusammenfassung vorlege.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sharpo (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Fragen der Anglerboard-User an den DSAV*

Ich würde ja jetzt gerne die Antwort von S.Q. aus dem anderen Forum hier posten.
Aber leider leider darf ich nicht.


----------



## Knispel (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Fragen der Anglerboard-User an den DSAV*

Die sind doch auch auf der Stippermesse in Bremen, man sollte eventuell dort Fragen. S.Q macht doch immer Reklame damit, man sollte ihn anrufen oder auf der Messe fragen.
Sharpo - du kannst aber verlinken.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Fragen der Anglerboard-User an den DSAV*

Bei meinem Telefonat mit dem Vizepräsi des DSAV, Emonts, wegen seinem Rücktritt im DAFV (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4294824#post4294824), sagte dieser, wenns nach ihm ginge, würden die Fragen beantwortet werden und er würde das nochmal bei Quinger vorlegen.

Auch witzig, wenn ein Vizepräsi Emonts des DSAV im DAFV zurücktritt aus genannten Gründen, dessen Präsi Quinger im DSAV aber weiter im DAFV Referent bleibt (offensichtlich ist der also zufrieden(er) als sein Vize mit dem DAFV) und zudem noch die Klamotte, die jetzt Weser-Ems aufgetan hat (Austritt W-E aus DAFV, wenn DSAV drin bleibt, http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4296393#post4296393) und dass ein Widerspruch gegen den DSAV im DAFV eh noch läuft...

In meinen Augen alles ein Sauhaufen, ob DAFV oder DSAV (der DSAV wurde ja auch von DAFV-Leuten gegründet, was will man erwarten)  - warten wir also mal in Ruhe ab, ob der DSAV auch bei der Beantwortung von Fragen  die gleiche "kompetente Linie" wie der DAFV, aus dem er ja "erschaffen!" wurde, auch zeigt - indem sie nicht antworten....

Dass auch bisher weder eine Antwort noch eine Eingangsbestätigung kam vom DSAV (auch auf diese Fragen natürlich nicht (vielleicht weils nix mit Wettangeln oder dem DSAV direkt zu tun hat, sondern man dazu etwas Kompetenz bräuchte?): http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=295859), sagt jedenfalls schon viel aus - Gutes??????????

Selber beurteilen als Leser.....................


----------



## kati48268 (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Fragen der Anglerboard-User an den DSAV*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ich würde ja jetzt gerne die Antwort von S.Q. aus dem anderen Forum hier posten.
> Aber leider leider darf ich nicht.


Wie vom DSAV angeregt, habe ich die zusammen gestellten Fragen offiziell an den Verband geschickt und auch meinen Klarnamen dazu geschrieben.

Falls es Rückfragen, Klärungsbedarf o.ä. gibt, weiß der Verband wie er mich erreicht.

Nun wäre es kaum angemessen, 'die Antwort' irgendwo im Netz zu suchen.

Ich gehe nach wie vor davon aus, dass eine Antwort kommen wird, denn eine solche Chance Interesse zu wecken, sich darzustellen, zu überzeugen, Mitglieder zu akquirieren,... sollte jede Institution nutzen, die gern mehr Mitglieder hätte.

_GAR KEINE_ Antwort wäre natürlich AUCH EINE Antwort.
Und zwar eine sehr eindeutige, die die Angler, die Fragen gestellt haben oder auch nur interessiert mitlesen, sicherlich zu deuten wüssten.

Der Ball liegt im Feld des DSAVs...


----------



## GandRalf (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Fragen der Anglerboard-User an den DSAV*

Im eigenen Feld ist der Weg zum Eigentor auch sehr viel kürzer als zum Tor des "Gegners".


----------



## kati48268 (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Fragen der Anglerboard-User an den DSAV*

Das Wort "Gegner" stört mich etwas bei dem Spruch, denn das AB-Team & viele User werden häufig als Alles-Schlechtmacher und Ähnliches bezeichnet.

Dass Verbänden seitens kritischer Angler ein starker Wind entgegenbläst, liegt primär mal an dem Unterdruck, den sie meist mit ihrem inhaltlichen Vakuum erzeugen.

Beim DSAV liegt es schon ein wenig anders.
Der Verband hat diese Bühne von sich aus freiwillig betreten (dafür Respekt meinerseits). Im DSAV-Thread war Userseitig alles dabei; von hoffnungsvollem Vorab-Lob über allg. Interesse, Skepsis bis Kritik.
Die aufkommenden Fragen ergaben sich schnell von selbst.

Web 2.0, der direkte interaktive Kontakt, ist anstrengend.
(Schaut euch Thomas an, man glaubt kaum, dass er erst 37Jahre alt ist...)
Aber es bietet sich dem DSAV hier auch ein riesiges Podium bei dem er viele Anhänger gewinnen kann.

Starken Worten _-...für Süßwasserangler stark machen...- _müssen dann aber auch starke Ziele & anschließend Taten folgen.
Wir sind grad mal bei der Konkretisierung der Ziele; dazu die Fragen.


----------



## GandRalf (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Fragen der Anglerboard-User an den DSAV*

Mich auch.
Daher auch die " ".

Einigen wir uns auf Gegenüber?


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Fragen der Anglerboard-User an den DSAV*



kati48268 schrieb:


> (Schaut euch Thomas an, man glaubt kaum, dass er erst 37Jahre alt ist...)


danngeeee
:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (1. März 2015)

*AW: Fragen der Anglerboard-User an den DSAV*

Hi !
Mich würde ja mal brennend interessieren, was heute so am Stand des DSAV in Bremen los war.
Meine Einschätzung als Nichtanwesender : Entweder gegen !2 Uhr die Flucht ergriffen oder ganztägig den kapitalen Aal gegeben ..... 
Wer kann was berichten ???


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Honeyball (2. März 2015)

*AW: Fragen der Anglerboard-User an den DSAV*

War in Bremen nicht am Wochenende ein großer Polizeieinsatz gegen Verdächtige, die den Deutschen einen großen Schaden zufügen wollten???#c


----------



## XXXX (2. März 2015)

*AW: Fragen der Anglerboard-User an den DSAV*

Tom, ich muss Dich wahnsinnig enttäuschen, es war Klasse!

Am Stand des DSAV war alles schick. Ein Bildes Standes kann man auf www.dsav.eu sehen. Noch vor dem Sturm der Massen.

Wir haben auch mal "Kati" kennen gelernt, wir hätten uns auch sehr gern mit ihm länger unterhalten, leider haben wir uns dann aus den Augen verloren.

Auch die Jahreshauptversammlung am Abend vorher war sehr gut und so wie man sich das wünscht, Diskussionen, Hinweise und auch Kritik.
Mitglieder sind wir inzwischen gut vierstellig.
Ansonsten am Stand viel Zuspruch, ich bin noch heiser vom reden, viele Neu-Aufnahmen, aber leider wenig Fragende sich outende AB-Forenmitglieder (außer Kati, aber gefragt hat er auch nichts direkt). 

Deswegen wurde wohl auch die Terrorwarnung in Bremen wieder rechtezeitg aufgehoben. ;-)


----------



## GandRalf (2. März 2015)

*AW: Fragen der Anglerboard-User an den DSAV*

Warum hätte er auch in dem Trubel fragen sollen, wo ihr doch einen ordentlichen Fragenkatalog vorliegen habt, den ihr in Ruhe angehen könntet?#6


----------



## GandRalf (2. März 2015)

*AW: Fragen der Anglerboard-User an den DSAV*



> (außer Kati, aber gefragt hat er auch nichts direkt).
> Deswegen wurde wohl auch die Terrorwarnung in Bremen wieder rechtezeitg aufgehoben. ;-)


Ja, der sieht halt aus wie ein langhaariger Bombenleger, ist aber eigentlich ganz umgänglich!|wavey:


----------



## Deep Down (2. März 2015)

*AW: Fragen der Anglerboard-User an den DSAV*

So, nach dem Trubel des Wochenendes habt ihr bestimmt nun Zeit zum Bearbeiten des Fragenkataloges!

An dieser überschaubaren Aufgabe wird man doch nicht wirklich schon scheitern wollen. Am Wochenende sind bestimmte die meisten Fragenkomplexe eh Gegenstand der Diskussion gewesen. Also, so lange die Erinnerung noch frisch ist, hopp hopp ans Werk!


----------



## XXXX (2. März 2015)

*AW: Fragen der Anglerboard-User an den DSAV*

Du glaubst gar nicht wie dieses hopp hopp motiviert. ;-)


----------



## kati48268 (2. März 2015)

*AW: Fragen der Anglerboard-User an den DSAV*

Ja, der DSAV-Stand war sehr gut besucht, wie die Stippermesse sowieso.
 Hab kurz mit Fritz Emonts geplauscht und auch Steffen Hallo gesagt #h
 Großartig zum Diskutieren war keine Zeit, war ja zum Einkaufen dort & für den Messebericht und musst dann auch wieder zeitig auf die Bahn.
 Ich hoffe, ihr findet bald die Zeit auf die Fragen einzugehen.
 Das Interesse der Boardkollegen an euch ist ja vorhanden.


----------



## Sharpo (2. März 2015)

*AW: Fragen der Anglerboard-User an den DSAV*



DSAV schrieb:


> Du glaubst gar nicht wie dieses hopp hopp motiviert. ;-)




Die Chance auf weitere Mitglieder sollte eigentlich Motivation genug sein.  

Klar Position beziehen und kein Wischiwaschi Gequatsche.

Wird aber bestimmt einigen Leuten im DAFV weh tun.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. März 2015)

*AW: Fragen der Anglerboard-User an den DSAV*

Hab da noch weitere Fragen zur Abgrenzung (oder eben doch nicht, dann doch gleiche Chose) des DSAV zum DAFV:
Wie stellt sich der DSAV zu den nach wie vor unwiderrufenen Äußerungen des DAFV-GF Dr. Spahn mit der Gleichsetzung von Wett- und Gemeinschaftsfischen und dem Abknüppelgebot jedes nicht geschonten Fisches?
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=298372

Wird da der Präsi des DSAV (Quinger), der ja auch Referent im DAFV-Präsidium ist, ebenfalls weiterhin wie der DAFV schweigen?

Oder das öffentlich in den Medien richtig stellen mit guten Argumenten?

Auch in der Zeitung, die das veröffentlicht hatte?


Bleibt der DSAV-Präsi (Quinger) weiterhin im Präsidium des DAFV aktiv, obwohl der DSAV-Vizepräsi Emonts da seinen Rücktritttt wegen inhaltlicher Differenzen und Verteilung des Geldes zurückgetreten ist?
Siehe:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=298692
und
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4294824#post4294824

Wenn ja, sieht der Präsi des DSAV (Quinger) das als Referent im DAFV also anders wie sein im DAFV zurückgetretener DSAV-Vize (Emonts) und stellt sich da hinter den DAFV und nicht hinter seinen DSAV-Vizepräsi?


Und wie stellt sich der DSAV-Präsi (Quinger) zu seinem Präsidiumskollegenen im DAFV, dem Finanzvize im DAFV, Pieper, dessen Landesverband beim DAFV kündigen will, wenn der DSAV rechtsgültig aufgenommen werden würde?
Siehe:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4296393#post4296393

Gab es da  Gespräche, um augenscheinliche Mißverständnisse untereinander auszuräumen?

Oder arbeitet da der DSAV wie der DAFV auch und sitzt einfach alles aus (da der DSAV ja von DAFV-Präsidiumsmitgliedern gegründet wurde und gemanaged wird, könnte man auf die Idee kommen)???

Wird das Protokoll der HV vom Wochenende veröffentlicht, oder bleiben solche für Mitglieder wie Angler allgemein wichtige Sachen wie beim DAFV auch "Verschlusssache?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (2. März 2015)

*AW: Fragen der Anglerboard-User an den DSAV*



DSAV schrieb:


> Du glaubst gar nicht wie dieses hopp hopp motiviert. ;-)



Die Braut ziert sich anscheinend, ihre selbst angepriesenen Qualitäten offenzulegen.


----------



## XXXX (2. März 2015)

*AW: Fragen der Anglerboard-User an den DSAV*

Um mal bei dem Vergleich zu bleiben...für jeden macht sich die Braut aber auch nicht nackig...:q

Und natürlich wird von der JHV zeitnah ein Protokoll angefertigt, dass unseren Mitgliedern zugeht.

Bewußt veröffentlich wird es nicht, aber ich denke, die Ergebnisse und Inhalte werden dann so oder so öffentlich, was auch völlig in Ordnung ist.


----------



## Sharpo (2. März 2015)

*AW: Fragen der Anglerboard-User an den DSAV*

Ich will Dich / euch auch nicht heiraten. :q

Wie sollen denn die Wahlen durchgeführt werden?
Muss man vor Ort sein? Briefwahl?

Als Mitglied möchte man sich ja einbringen, aber nicht unbedingt hunderte von Kilometern fahren und evtl. noch Hotelkosten tragen müssen...nur um den Vorstand wählen zu können.


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (2. März 2015)

*AW: Fragen der Anglerboard-User an den DSAV*



DSAV schrieb:


> Bewußt veröffentlich wird es nicht, aber ich denke, die Ergebnisse und Inhalte werden dann so oder so öffentlich, was auch völlig in Ordnung ist.



Warum nicht?

Wäre doch eine tolle Werbung für neue Mitglieder "Schaut wie wir es machen" - oder doch nicht? "Wir erzählen nix, haben aber auch nix zu verbergen" - Nee, so würdet ihr mich zum Beispiel nicht gewinnen.

Wenn ich einem Verband beitreten möchte, werde ich in Zukunft eines haben wollen: Totale Transparenz, eindeutige Positionen und eindeutige Arbeit im Sinne der Mitglieder. 

PS: Ich heirate keine Braut, wenn ich sie vorher nicht nackig gesehen habe


----------



## Deep Down (2. März 2015)

*AW: Fragen der Anglerboard-User an den DSAV*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Klar Position beziehen und kein Wischiwaschi Gequatsche.



@DASV
Das Wischiwaschi Gequatsche hatten wir jetzt bereits zur Genüge. Nun mal Fakten, Fakten, Fakten!
Gerne auch nochmal verbundenen mit einem motivierenden Hopphopp! 
Und keine Bange, der Messekater erledigt sich spätestens im Laufe des heutigen Tage!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (2. März 2015)

*AW: Fragen der Anglerboard-User an den DSAV*



DSAV schrieb:


> Um mal bei dem Vergleich zu bleiben...für jeden macht sich die Braut aber auch nicht nackig...:q



Naja..auf eine gewisse Art und Weise entblösst sich der DSAV schon.

Nur bekomme ich diese Art Freizügigkeitsspardose bereits an jeder DAFV Ecke.

Turnt mich jetzt nicht wirklich an,solche Bräute setzt man sinnigerweise irgendwann vor die Tür


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (2. März 2015)

*AW: Fragen der Anglerboard-User an den DSAV*



DSAV schrieb:


> ...für jeden macht sich die Braut aber auch nicht nackig...:q



Zitat von der Homepage des DSAV:

_"Was will der DSAV? - Er möchte als Spezialverband, analog Meeresanglerverband, die speziellen Interessen *aller* Süßwasserangler in Deutschland vertreten."_

Transparenz bzgl. der JHV dann bitte auch für alle Süßwasserangler.


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (4. März 2015)

*AW: Fragen der Anglerboard-User an den DSAV*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Wie sollen denn die Wahlen durchgeführt werden?
> Muss man vor Ort sein? Briefwahl?





Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> Warum nicht?



Man muss an dieser Stelle einmal festhalten:

- der Fragenkatalog ist mittlerweile über einen Monat alt. Bisher wurde nicht eine Frage beantwortet.

- Fragen weiterer User nach Modalitäten der Wahlen, wieso das Protokoll der JHV nicht öffentlich gemacht wird, etc.: unbeantwortet



Sharpo schrieb:


> Die Chance auf weitere Mitglieder sollte eigentlich Motivation genug sein.  )



Bisher scheint die Motivation nicht allzu groß zu sein, obwohl man großspurig sich als Interessensvertreter aller Süßwasser-Angler anpreist. Fragen und Interessen der Otto-Normal-Angler scheinen aber bis dato auf der Prioritätenliste ganz unten zu stehen.

Eine Frage möchte ich noch oben auf packen:

Warum ist der DSAV wie viele andere Verbände fast ausschließlich auf Anglermessen vertreten? 
Warum wird kaum auf einschlägig bekannten und gut besuchten Verbrauchermessen o.ä. Werbung für den Angelsport betrieben?

Ist das Anwerben neuer zahlender Mitglieder wichtiger als die Aufgaben wie Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und Imagepflege (was im Interesse zahlender Mitglieder und potentieller Neu-Mitglieder wäre).



DSAV schrieb:


> Mitglieder sind wir inzwischen gut vierstellig.
> Ansonsten am Stand viel Zuspruch [...] viele Neu-Aufnahmen, aber leider wenig Fragende



Hier stehen einige Fragen... bis jetzt wurde noch keine beantwortet. Ich bin gespannt. Weitere warme Worte, oder Klartext und Ergebnisse?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (4. März 2015)

*AW: Fragen der Anglerboard-User an den DSAV*

@Kaffeebarsch,Klartext dürfte noch dauern..falls da überhaupt noch was kommt.

Evtl.möchte man sich auch "nur" nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen,weil der grosse DAFV Bruder" da wohl ein Argusauge draufhat.Also lieber nix versprechen und das auch halten



Sharpo schrieb:


> Klar Position beziehen und kein Wischiwaschi Gequatsche.
> 
> Wird aber bestimmt einigen Leuten im DAFV weh tun.



Nachtigall ick hör dir trapsen.


----------



## kati48268 (4. März 2015)

*AW: Fragen der Anglerboard-User an den DSAV*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> ...
> - der Fragenkatalog ist mittlerweile über einen Monat alt. Bisher wurde nicht eine Frage beantwortet.
> ...



Ein bißchen Korrespondenz ist leider in dem Off-Topic-Thread gelandet; siehe dort Postings 293, 296-300.
 Wäre schön, wenn Thomas das hier rüber schieben würde, um den Kontext besser da zu stellen.

 Ich hoffe, dass sich der DSAV die Tage mal an die Fragenliste macht.


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (4. März 2015)

*AW: Fragen der Anglerboard-User an den DSAV*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass sich der DSAV die Tage mal an die Fragenliste macht.



Ich denke jeder hat Verständnis dafür, dass man einen solchen Fragenkatalog nicht in 1-2 Stunden bearbeiten kann...

Allerdings: Wenn dem DSAV die Sache ernsthaft wichtig wäre, hätte man guten Willen zeigen können und z.B. alle 2 Tage eine Frage beantwortet. Das wäre eine überschaubare Arbeitsbelastung und es wären immerhin bereits gut 15 Fragen erledigt gewesen...

Interessant finde ich aber auch das bisherige Verhalten hier im AB: Kurzes Einklinken in Gespräche, auf Antworten wird dann nicht mehr reagiert.

Bis jetzt gibt der DSAV in meinen Augen in dieser Thematik kein gutes Bild ab, ich lasse mich aber gerne noch positiv überraschen. #h


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (4. März 2015)

*AW: Fragen der Anglerboard-User an den DSAV*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> Allerdings: Wenn dem DSAV die Sache ernsthaft wichtig wäre, hätte man guten Willen zeigen können und z.B. alle 2 Tage eine Frage beantwortet. Das wäre eine überschaubare Arbeitsbelastung und es wären immerhin bereits gut 15 Fragen erledigt gewesen...



Lt.User DSAV bitte 4-5 normale sinnvolle Fragen insgesamt.Die werden dann auch beantwortet.

Wobei ich mich bei besagter Frageliste echt frage,wo denn da unnormale oder sinnbefreite Fragen zu finden sind.

Fragen über Fragen


----------



## kati48268 (3. April 2015)

*AW: Fragen der Anglerboard-User an den DSAV*

Es ist nun über 2 Monate her, dass der DSAV von mir die Mail mit den gesammelten Fragen der Boardis hier bekommen hat (1.Febr.).

Zurück gekommen _dazu_ ist nix, weder in mein email-Postfach, noch hier im Board. 
Ok, dazwischen hatten die eine Hauptversammlung & bestimmt einiges anderes zu tun, aber das ist mittlerweile auch schon einen Monat her.

Nicht mal auf einen Teil, der sicherlich schnell & einfach zu beantworten wäre, wurde eingegangen; z.B. Block 2 & 3, Beiträge & Abstimmungsprozedere, Dinge, die nun jeder unbedingt wissen sollte, der dort einen Mitgliedsantrag unterschreibt.

Ich weiß nicht, wie es ihr das seht, aber für mich ist ziemlich klar, dass da auch nix mehr kommt und die froh sind, dass die 'nervende Fragen' zu Struktur, Inhalten, Zielen, also zum eigentlichen Sinn der Existenz einer Interessenvertretung so langsam in Vergessenheit geraten.

Ziemlich lausig... !

Auch wenn mir wegen der Fragenaktion etwas anderes vom DSAV vorgeworfen wurde, war ich, wenn auch skeptisch,  wirklich neugierig, ob da nicht irgendetwas Sinnvolles hinter dieser "anderen Art" von Verband steckt.

Angekündigt wurde & wird auf der Homepage ja weiterhin vollmundig, was man nicht alles für den "normalen Angler" machen will.
Allerdings findet man nicht mal die Beschlüsse der Hauptversammlung beschrieben, alles bleibt nur Mitgliedern im internen Bereich vorbehalten.

Ich mache das Buch DSAV für mich zu!

Und da er sich _nicht mal_ so offen verhält wie die "normalen" Verbände, die zumindest etwas an Infos rausgeben, stelle ich mich nun vollständig auf die Seite der Kritiker und teile den Vorwurf:
*Das ist alles mal so gar nix!
Es ging nur darum CIPS/FIPS-Mitgliedschaften vom DAFV zu übernehmen.
Den Anglern wird eine Interessenvertretung vorgespielt.
Alles, aber auch wirklich alles sieht genau danach aus, dass der einzige Zweck des DSAV darin besteht, 
einer kleinen privilegierten Truppe das Wettangeln zu ermöglichen 
...und sich dies auch noch von den normalen Anglern, 
die auf den Laden reinfallen und Mitglied werden, 
bezahlen zu lassen!*

Ziemlich lausig... !

DSAV


----------



## kernell32 (3. April 2015)

*AW: Fragen der Anglerboard-User an den DSAV*

*rip*
Edit. Will damit sagen dass ich dann doch kein Interesse habe da ein zu treten


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. April 2015)

*AW: Fragen der Anglerboard-User an den DSAV*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Es ist nun über 2 Monate her, dass der DSAV von mir die Mail mit den gesammelten Fragen der Boardis hier bekommen hat (1.Febr.).
> 
> Zurück gekommen _dazu_ ist nix, weder in mein email-Postfach, noch hier im Board.
> Ok, dazwischen hatten die eine Hauptversammlung & bestimmt einiges anderes zu tun, aber das ist mittlerweile auch schon einen Monat her.
> ...



Aus dem DAFV kam halt noch nie was Gutes für Angler - und gegründet wurde der DSAV ja von DAFV-Präsidiumsmitgliedern........


----------



## Fr33 (3. April 2015)

*AW: Fragen der Anglerboard-User an den DSAV*

Ich verfolge auch in anderen Foren was das bzgl. Steffen und DSAV da vor sich geht.... 

 Möchte euch das jüngste Ereignis nicht vorenthalten:

http://www.matchteam-jagsttal.de/wbb3/index.php?page=Thread&postID=64089#post64089

 War eig als Aprilscherz geplant und dann ging es rund. Ab Post 7 geht's los....

 Nachdem man lange gar keine Reaktion von Steffen bekommen hat war das wieder eine, die mir ebenfalls zeigt welchen Stellenwert wie Angler da haben und haben werden....

 KEINEN! #q


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (3. April 2015)

*AW: Fragen der Anglerboard-User an den DSAV*

@Fr33

Ohne Anmeldung leider nicht lesbar


----------



## GandRalf (3. April 2015)

*AW: Fragen der Anglerboard-User an den DSAV*

Und anmelden geht scheinbar auch nicht.
Habe das schon vor einiger Zeit mit allen Möglichkeiten versucht.
- Sehr elitär das Ganze...


----------



## ulli1958m (3. April 2015)

*AW: Fragen der Anglerboard-User an den DSAV*



GandRalf schrieb:


> Und anmelden geht scheinbar auch nicht.
> Habe das schon vor einiger Zeit mit allen Möglichkeiten versucht.
> - Sehr *elitär* das Ganze...


OT...ich bin da schon lange angemeldet ...die Elitetruppe halt :q

nein....ich hatte keine schwierigkeit bei der anmeldung...naja...liegt auch schon ein paar jahre zurück 

|wavey:


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. April 2015)

*AW: Fragen der Anglerboard-User an den DSAV*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Und da er sich _nicht mal_ so offen verhält wie die "normalen" Verbände, die zumindest etwas an Infos rausgeben, stelle ich mich nun vollständig auf die Seite der Kritiker und teile den Vorwurf:
> *Das ist alles mal so gar nix!
> Es ging nur darum CIPS/FIPS-Mitgliedschaften vom DAFV zu übernehmen.
> Den Anglern wird eine Interessenvertretung vorgespielt.
> ...




Ach Kati,

Der DSAV ist doch nur das Hündchen des DAFV. Neulich hat man ihm das Stöckchen CIPS aus der Türe geworfen, damit das Hündchen nicht in die eigene Bude kackt. 
Ich gehe aber jede Wette ein, es gehorcht immer noch auf die Sitz und Platz Kommandos des DAFV.


----------



## Fr33 (3. April 2015)

*AW: Fragen der Anglerboard-User an den DSAV*

Ah sorry... dachte man kann das auch so lesen. Na dann zitiere ich mal das Sprachrohr des DSAV:

 [edit by Admin: Kein kopieren fremder Inhalte zu uns - wenn, dann sinngemäß zusammen fassen]


----------



## Fr33 (3. April 2015)

*AW: Fragen der Anglerboard-User an den DSAV*

Soviel zum Thema Öffentlichkeitsarbeit..... oder Kommunikation nach außen. Der DASV beschäftigt sich derzeit intern.... (erinnert mich stark an den DAFV....)


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. April 2015)

*AW: Fragen der Anglerboard-User an den DSAV*

Siehe:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aus dem DAFV kam halt noch nie was Gutes für Angler - und gegründet wurde der DSAV ja von DAFV-Präsidiumsmitgliedern........


----------



## Fr33 (3. April 2015)

*AW: Fragen der Anglerboard-User an den DSAV*

Hmmm.... okey. Dann muss ich das wohl irgendwie zusammen fassen....

Naja im Grunde ging es mal wieder um das Thema DASV und Einsatz für die Angler und ebenfalls um die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit. Denn was vielen (auch aus der elitären Stipper Scene usw.) so langsam stinkt sind die Versprechen. Denen geht es aber wie uns.... Anfragen verlaufen im Sande.

Emails werden anscheinend nicht gelesen und auch nicht beantwortet. Ein User hatte das angemerkt und das Sprachrohr des DASV hat damit zurück gepoltert, dass der DASV sich klar in eigenen Kreisen bewegt (derzeit) und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit aktuell als nicht so wichtig sei.  

Man mache das ja alles nebenbei ... also ehrenamtlich usw. 

Daher wohl das mangelnde Interesse daran, Fragen von Angler zu beantworten....


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. April 2015)

*AW: Fragen der Anglerboard-User an den DSAV*

Danke für Deine Mühe, das nochmal zusammen zu fassen!


----------



## Fr33 (3. April 2015)

*AW: Fragen der Anglerboard-User an den DSAV*

Gerne geschehen Thomas....


----------



## Jose (3. April 2015)

*AW: Fragen der Anglerboard-User an den DSAV*

soooo viele fragen.

ich hätte nur eine: wann verp i s s t  ihr euch endlich?


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. April 2015)

*AW: Fragen der Anglerboard-User an den DSAV*

Wir?
Oder die Verbanditen?
;-)))


----------



## Jose (3. April 2015)

*AW: Fragen der Anglerboard-User an den DSAV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wir?
> Oder die Verbanditen?
> ;-)))



ooch, muttu gerade mich um klärung bitten?
pöser thomas....:m


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (4. April 2015)

*AW: Fragen der Anglerboard-User an den DSAV*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Naja im Grunde ging es mal wieder um das Thema DASV und Einsatz für die Angler und ebenfalls um die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit. Denn was vielen (auch aus der elitären Stipper Scene usw.) so langsam stinkt sind die Versprechen. Denen geht es aber wie uns.... Anfragen verlaufen im Sande.
> 
> Emails werden anscheinend nicht gelesen und auch nicht beantwortet. Ein User hatte das angemerkt und das Sprachrohr des DASV hat damit zurück gepoltert, dass der DASV sich klar in eigenen Kreisen bewegt (derzeit) und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit aktuell als nicht so wichtig sei.
> 
> ...



Danke für die Zusammenfassung

Aber Recht hat der DASV irgendwie.

Diese Art der Kommunikation macht weitere Öffentlichkeitsarbeit nämlich echt überflüssig..mit so einer Verweigerungshaltung ist bereits vieles gesagt.


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. April 2015)

*AW: Fragen der Anglerboard-User an den DSAV*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Hmmm.... okey. Dann muss ich das wohl irgendwie zusammen fassen....
> 
> Naja im Grunde ging es mal wieder um das Thema DASV und Einsatz für die Angler und ebenfalls um die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit. Denn was vielen (auch aus der elitären Stipper Scene usw.) so langsam stinkt sind die Versprechen. Denen geht es aber wie uns.... Anfragen verlaufen im Sande.
> 
> ...




Man darf nicht vergessen, dass der DSAV nur gegründet wurde, um den DAFV vom Wettfischen rein zu waschen. Es ist sozusagen ein Subunternehmen des DAFV. Der DSAV bewegt sich hart am Rande, oder gar außerhalb der Legalität.
Das ist natürlich auch der Grund, warum viele Fragen nicht beantwortet werden. Würde man ehrlich antworten, stünde man mit einem Bein vor Gericht und würde dem DAFV ans Bein pinkeln. 

Es ist wie es ist. Der DSAV ist nur eine Larve, um die immer noch beliebten Wettfischen irgendwie weiter durchführen zu können. Nichts anderes ist der Sinn dieses "Verbandes". 

Ein kleiner, unbedeutender Nebenkriegsschauplatz. Nicht wert sich damit eingehender zu beschäftigen und, da an der Nabelschnur des DAFV hängend, mit diesem (hoffentlich bald) zum Untergang bestimmt.


----------



## kati48268 (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fragen der Anglerboard-User an den DSAV*

Der DSAV ist raus aus dem DAFV:
http://dsav.eu/dsav-nicht-mehr-mitglied-im-dafv/


----------



## Jose (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fragen der Anglerboard-User an den DSAV*

das s(t)inkende schiff und die von board gehenden.

trööt-titel ist aber "Fragen der Anglerboard-User an den DSAV".
frag ich mal ganz entspannt:
was macht ihr danach? 
ikebana?

ist nur eine frage der zeit, überlegt euch schon mal die hobbies 'after show'. angeln kommt ja für eine nicht in frage


----------



## Worscht (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fragen der Anglerboard-User an den DSAV*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Der DSAV ist raus aus dem DAFV:
> http://dsav.eu/dsav-nicht-mehr-mitglied-im-dafv/



Ich wusste gar nicht, dass die Kündigungsfristen beim DAFV aus der Satzung gestrichen wurden. Naja, das Tollhaus wird immer toller. Und natürlich bleiben die Veranstaltungen in Kooperation beim DSAV. #q Ich habe auch gar nichts von einem Beschluss der Mitgliederversammlung des DSAV gehört, ja, nicht einmal etwas von so einer Versammlung. Wer hat denn da eine einsame Entscheidung getroffen - rechtswidrig?


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fragen der Anglerboard-User an den DSAV*

Entweder hat der DSAV wegen Finanzschwierigkeiten (man hört so einiges) seine Beiträge eh noch nicht bezahlt und kann so dann gleich raus oder man hat mit Frau Dr. halt gemauschelt und war sich "einig"...

So what?

Wen interessiert - ausser den paar gesponserten Spitzenanglern, die das  brauchen für ihre internationalen Wettangeln - ein solches Splitterverbändchen, die eh nix anderes machen als ihre Veranstaltungen und die angelpolitisch noch ne größere Lachnummer sind als der DAFV?

Interessant wird werden, ob weiterhin Vereine oder LV vom DAFV ihre Gewässer dem DSAV für seine Hege/Wett/Gemeinschaftsangeln zur Verfügung stellen, wenn die nix mehr mit dem DAFV zu tun haben..

Bei der IAM jetzt waren die Fangergebnisse jedenfalls so schlecht, dass man im Silokanal wohl kaum weiter wird "hegen" müssen, da hat die "Hege" schon gewirkt (ob durch abknüppeln oder umsetzen...)..........

Aber wie gesagt:
Wayne juckt das Splitterverbändchen schon (noch)?


----------



## kati48268 (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fragen der Anglerboard-User an den DSAV*



Worscht schrieb:


> Ich habe auch gar nichts von einem Beschluss der Mitgliederversammlung des DSAV gehört, ja, nicht einmal etwas von so einer Versammlung. Wer hat denn da eine einsame Entscheidung getroffen - rechtswidrig?


Völlig richtige Fragen! #6



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wen interessiert - ausser den paar gesponserten Spitzenanglern, die das  brauchen für ihre internationalen Wettangeln - ein solches Splitterverbändchen, ...


Nee, Thomas, was du aufzeigst ist die Realität.

Aber erinnern wir uns doch an all die rausposaunten Behauptungen beim Start des DSAV, "wir sind die, die eure Interessen vertreten, blablabla...".
Da sind so einige eingetreten, weil sie hofften, hier wird was für allgemeine Angler getan.

Die sind von vorn bis hinten verarxht worden, bzw. haben sich trotz Warnungen hier im Board und an sonst wo verarsxhen lassen.

Nach wie vor war der DSAV nicht mal in der Lage Ziele zu benennen (Thema dieses Threads) ...weil er gar keine hat, außer Wettkampfveranstaltungen für einige Privilegierte.

Natürlich ist jeder Schritt raus aus dem Kasperladen DAFV erst mal richtig.
Wenn dies aber ohne jeden Mitliederbeschluss geschieht, zeigt das, dass all die Behauptungen & Befürchtungen hier zum DSAV komplett bestätigt werden;
da lassen sich einige wenige Wettkampfangler ihre Teilnahme an Veranstaltungen von o.g. verarsxhten Mitgliedern bezahlen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fragen der Anglerboard-User an den DSAV*

Verbanditen halt - im DAFV wie im DSAV.....
;-)))


----------



## kati48268 (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fragen der Anglerboard-User an den DSAV*

@Worscht
hier lässt sich der Kopf vom DSAV ja nicht mehr aus, weil hier Fragen gestellt werden, die äusserst unangenehm sind; Ziele und so...

Aber da man ja mal nachfragen:
https://www.facebook.com/DSAV-Deutscher-S%C3%BC%C3%9Fwasserangler-Verband-537211753081729/
oder auch da
https://www.facebook.com/steffen.quinger?fref=nf
(ein paar Fragen & Antworten gibt es auch auch dieser Seite, was zeigt, dass die Führung des DSAV wohl eine one-man-show ist)

Nachtrag:
Da http://www.matchteam-jagsttal.de/wbb3/index.php?page=Thread&threadID=9770&pageNo=6
lässt er sich anscheinend auch nicht mehr blicken |rolleyes


----------



## kati48268 (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fragen der Anglerboard-User an den DSAV*

Mal schauen, was die Stipper so zu meinen Fragen meinen |rolleyes
http://www.matchteam-jagsttal.de/wbb3/index.php?page=Thread&postID=64628#post64628

Zitat:_
"_*soo viele offene Fragen...*_ 
- wollte der DSAV nicht unbedingt innerhalb des DAFV die Situation aller Süsswasserangler verbessern?
- wie soll das nun ausserhalb des DAFV geschehen?
- hat der DSAV nun mit Kündigungsfrist gekündigt oder ist er ab sofort nicht mehr Mitglied?
- im ersten Fall der Frage zuvor: zu wann ist der DSAV dann raus?
- im zweiten Fall der Frage zuvor: wie geht denn das? Satzung?
- in beiden Fällen der Frage zuvor: gibt es zu dem Austritt denn einen  Mitgliederbeschluss oder hat der einsame Führer einen one-man-show-deal  mit der DAFV-Präsidentin gemacht?
- ...wie geht denn das?
- haben die Mitglieder im DSAV überhaupt irgendwas zu melden oder sind  sie doch nur dazu da, einigen privilegierten Anglern die Möglichkeit an  der Veranstaltungsteilnahme zu finanzieren?
- war der Abgang im DFAV nun der Preis dafür, dass Weser-Ems drin geblieben ist?
- oder war von vornherein geplant den DAFV zu verlassen, wenn der DSAV die Fips/Cips-Mitgliedschaft übernommen hat?
- wie deckt sich das mit Frage 1?
- warum können DAFV-Angler weiter an DSAV-Veranstaltungen teilnehmen?
- will sich der DAFV nur von dem Mief des Wettkampfangelns frei machen  (Gemeinnützigkeits-Risiko) und läd das volle Risiko so nun ganz beim  DSAV ab?
- ...
_ _
->*D*ie*S*üsswasser*A*ngler*V*erarscht!"_


----------



## XXXX (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fragen der Anglerboard-User an den DSAV*

Immer wieder unterhaltsam und entspannend hier mitzulesen.
#6
Worscht, auch wenn Du davon nichts gehört hast, muss es ja nicht bedeuten das es so etwas nicht gibt. 
Für Dich:
Der Beschluss zum Austritt aus dem DAFV beruht auf einen Beschluss der JHV 2015 des DSAV. Darin wurde das Präsidium ermächtigt nach der JHV des DAVF im Oktober 2015 über den Verbleib im Bundesverband zu entscheiden.
In einer außerordentlichen Mitgliederversammlung im September 2015 wurden auch diesbezüglich Beschlüsse zur Satzungsänderung gefasst. 
Im Stippforum ist nach unserer Kenntnis niemand aus dem Präsidium (mehr) angemeldet.  Und man sollte nicht die angemeldeten User in einem Forum als "die Stipper" ansehen. 


P.S. Natürlich wird es einen IAM 2016 geben #h


----------



## Worscht (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fragen der Anglerboard-User an den DSAV*

@DSAV: Danke für die Aufklärung. Trotzdem bleibt die Schlagzeile falsch: Raus ist der DSAV erst nach der Kündigungsfrist. Oder fehlt mir hier wieder eine Information? |kopfkrat


----------



## XXXX (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fragen der Anglerboard-User an den DSAV*

Gern geschehen, ansonsten möchte ich die Überschrift, dass der DSAV aus dem DAFV ausgetreten ist, mal so stehen lassen. 

Über irgendwas müsst ihr Euch doch den Kopf zerbrechen bzw. sollte man sich über den kleinen unbedeutenden DSAV nicht so viel Gedanken machen hier. Gibt doch wichtigeres als uns, oder?

Ansonsten empfehle ich zur Infomation die Webseite des DSAV bzw. die Facebookseite. Allerdings ist dort das Problem, dass man dort dann mit Klarnamen auftaucht. Nicht für jeden so toll. ;-)


----------



## kati48268 (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fragen der Anglerboard-User an den DSAV*



DSAV schrieb:


> ... sollte man sich über den kleinen unbedeutenden DSAV nicht so viel Gedanken machen hier...


Das ist richtig.
Nur sollte dieser dann nicht so viel heisse Luft rausblasen.
Zitat Homepage, _"...die speziellen Interessen aller Süsswasserangler in Deutschland vertreten"_.
Pffft... #d
|peinlich


----------



## XXXX (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fragen der Anglerboard-User an den DSAV*

Da hast Du Recht! Wir werden unverzüglich beraten ob wir den Text der Homepage überarbeiten sollten. Danke für den Hinweis.#6 Kann daran liegen, dass wir im DSAV sehr zukunftsorientiert arbeiten. 

Aber wir hatten ja auch geschrieben, *wir WOLLEN die speziellen Interessen*...ist also eine Absichtserklärung, weniger eine Feststellung.

Da wir uns ja beide im Anglerboard bewegen, wollte ich mich nur dem allgemeinen Sprachgebrauch hier anpassen.


----------



## Matthias_R (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fragen der Anglerboard-User an den DSAV*

Na ja, nu noch mal eine Frage an den DSAV:
Es gibt ja nun die "Hegefischen", die manchmal wie wettangeln daherkommen.
Man hört nun allenthalben in Brandenburg (und kann bei eigenen Ansitzen tatsächlich auch die Erfahrung machen), dass der Weißfischbestand z.B. im Silokanal nicht mehr so dolle ist, wie vor paar Jahren. Dem Normalangler erschließt sich daher nicht unbedingt, was denn da noch weggehegt werden muss. 
Vielleicht weiß der DSAV darüber mehr?


----------



## XXXX (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fragen der Anglerboard-User an den DSAV*

Nein,darüber wissen wir auch nichts. 
Frag doch mal Deinen brandenburger Angelverein, Kreisverband oder Landesverband in dem Du sicher Mitglied bist. Die sind direkt vor Ort. 

So, bevor jetzt noch weitere schlaue Fragen kommen, blende ich mich wieder aus. Eigentlich war ja nur Worscht zu informieren, dass er nicht ausreichend informiert ist. 

Als "Verbandit" hat man ja hier keinen so guten Stand. Wollte auch Eure interne Diskussion zu den Verbänden nicht durcheinander bringen. 

#h


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fragen der Anglerboard-User an den DSAV*



DSAV schrieb:


> So, bevor jetzt noch weitere schlaue Fragen kommen, blende ich mich wieder aus.



Schon klar,schlaue Fragen sind ab und an recht unbequem..[emoji4]


----------



## Jose (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fragen der Anglerboard-User an den DSAV*



DSAV schrieb:


> ...Über irgendwas müsst ihr Euch doch den Kopf zerbrechen...



ach liebchen, 
"wir" machen uns um wesentliche anglerische belange  'nen kopf. 

jetzt. wo ihr zunehmend kopflos werdet um so nötiger.


----------



## kati48268 (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fragen der Anglerboard-User an den DSAV*

Nichts hasst der Verbandler so sehr 
wie Fragen des dummen Zahl- & Stimmviehs.

Da ist der DSAV sogar ein besonders schlechtes Beispiel.
Mit enormen Tamtam angetreten um Angler einzufangen, die sich Verbesserungen wünschen, endet alles in Angelreisen einer kleinen privilegierten Gruppe zu Wettkampfveranstaltungen.

Sogar aus dem Heimatforum der Stipper haben sie sich sang- & klanglos verpisst, weil dort irgendwann mal nachgefragt wurde, wann denn mal was... 
Ist schon Majestätsbeleidigung was die sich dort & hier erlauben.

So bleibt der gesamte Fragenkatalog der Anglerboard-User unbeantwortet & neue Fragen dürfen sich den alten unbeantworteten gern anschließen.

Einziges Ergebnis war die Androhung einer Strafanzeige gegen mich per PN, die aber dafür sorgt, dass ich den DSAV ganz besonders ins Herz geschlossen habe und ganz sicherlich auch weiterhin genau hinschauen werde, was dieser denn so verbricht.

Und die Erkenntnis, dass eher Frau Dr. jedem Beitragszahler die Kohle erstattet, bevor der DSAV sich irgendwie für normale Angler einsetzt.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fragen der Anglerboard-User an den DSAV*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Einziges Ergebnis war die Androhung einer Strafanzeige gegen mich per PN



Bitte??

Interessante Praktiken die man da
auffährt.


----------



## Sharpo (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fragen der Anglerboard-User an den DSAV*

Ah, geht es wieder los? Kritiker mit Srafanzeigen drohen?
Scheint in Verbänden eine übliche Masche zu sein.

Pfui.

Welch ein Wunder das User doch lieber anonym schreiben.


----------



## XXXX (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fragen der Anglerboard-User an den DSAV*

Das würde mich jetzt auch interessieren...wer vom DSAV hat Dir konkret mit was gedroht?


----------



## Franky (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fragen der Anglerboard-User an den DSAV*



DSAV schrieb:


> Das würde mich jetzt auch interessieren...wer vom DSAV hat Dir konkret mit was gedroht?



Ich denke, die Antwort und alles Weitere solltet Ihr unter 4 Augen/Ohren weiterführen. Sowas hat m. E. in einem öffentlichen Bereich nichts wirklich zu suchen, da das erfahrungsgemäß in einer vollkommen unnötigen Schlammschlacht endet.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fragen der Anglerboard-User an den DSAV*

Danke Franky, so isses..


----------



## XXXX (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fragen der Anglerboard-User an den DSAV*

Sorry, es gibt den Vorwurf von einem User, dass er vom DSAV mit einer Anzeige bedroht wurde. Jetzt frage ich dezent nach wer den wann konkret, dann ist das auf einmal nicht mehr relevant? Von mir gab es per PN keinen Kontakt zu dem User. Also würde es mich schon interessieren.

Ich habe aber Kati eine PN geschickt und mich nach Absender und Inhalt der Strafandrohung erkundigt. Diese werde ich mit Erlaubnis von Kati hier gern veröffentlichen. 

Im Übrigen, auch in einen "anonymen" Forum kann man nicht ungestraft strafrechtlich relevante Sachen, z.B. das es schön wäre wenn es KZ wieder gebe, ungestraft äußern.
Im Rahmen einer Anzeige wird dann der User mit Name und Hausnummer ermittelt.
Der Betreiber des Forums ist zur Herausgabe der Daten verpflichtet. Fragt mal die Leute die illegal Musik/Filme runterladen und dafür mit Geldbußen belangt wurden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fragen der Anglerboard-User an den DSAV*

Wer immer Du auch bist mit Deinem anonymen Account und wer immer darauf Zugriff hat, ob das hier oder in einem der anderen Foren geschehen ist, mit der angesprochenen PN, ist hier nicht relevant.

Da ich Kati auch persönlich kenne, glaube ich ihm das, ob Du das tust oder nicht ist Deine Privatsache und Du kannst (wirst!) das mit Kati auch privat ausmachen.

Hier ist das Thema ja ein anderes:
*Fragen von Anglerboard-Usern an den DSAV*​ 
Das ging als Mail ans Präsidium des DSAV.
Wir danken Kati für die Arbeit, die er sich gemacht hat bei der Zusammenfassung der Fragen.



> Sehr geehrtes Präsidium des DSAV,
> 
> im Anglerboard haben wir Fragen an und zum Spezialverband der Süßwasserangler gesammelt, die ich Ihnen hiermit als sortierte Zusammenfassung vorlege.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sharpo (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fragen der Anglerboard-User an den DSAV*

Muss mal Offtopic....

@DSAV

[edit by Admin:
nö, musste und darfste nicht....]


----------



## Sharpo (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fragen der Anglerboard-User an den DSAV*

Alta.....

|krach:

Siehste DSAV..dies geschieht auch mit Beleidigungen in diesem Forum.

Frage:

Was geschieht jetzt mit dem Referenten S.Q. im DAFV?

Ist er weiterhin der Überzeugung im DAFV etwas bewegen zu können und bleibt weiterhin als Referent im Amt?


----------



## ulli1958m (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fragen der Anglerboard-User an den DSAV*

Es ist ( war ) doch eine gute Möglichkeit eines "neuen" Verbandes, z. B. hier im Forum viele Angler durch Positionierung u. a. zu den gestellten Fragen zu gewinnen und ggf. auch hier die Ziele des DSAV mittelfristig/langfristig zu benennen.

Außerdem könnte ein Verband unter Branchen-News Werbung für sich machen (wenn erlaubt)
Preiswerter erreiche ich die "einfachen" Angler die in Foren angemeldet sind nicht.

*Was wollen wir (ich):* Angeln....einfach nur angeln ohne die Einschränkungen die wir in den letzten 30 Jahren aufgedrückt bekommen haben 

#h

_Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt....aber so langsam glaube ich daran auch nicht mehr #d

_


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fragen der Anglerboard-User an den DSAV*

Offtopic an:


ulli1958m schrieb:


> Außerdem könnte ein Verband unter Branchen-News Werbung für sich machen (wenn erlaubt)



Kostenlose Veröffentlichung bei uns gilt für alle Vereine und Verbände aus dem Angelbereich. 
Siehe:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=194284

Machen ja auch einige (siehe auch Pressemeldungen etc.).

Nur müssen  die damit leben, dass ihre Veröffentlichungen hier kommentiert werden und nicht einfach wie bei einer Zeitung abgedruckt werden und dann im Papierkorb verschwinden..
Offtopic aus...


----------



## kati48268 (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fragen der Anglerboard-User an den DSAV*

Thomas hat recht, die PN-Geschichte ist hier OT.
Und kann hier auch nicht geklärt werden, denn das Veröffentlichen von PNs ist nicht erlaubt;
http://www.rechtsanwaltmoebius.de/urteile/olg-hamburg_7-w-5-13_facebook-hass-gruppe.pdf

Alles Weitere somit dazu "unter uns", aber da seid ihr -der DSAV hat ja ein Präsidium & nicht nur einen Kopf, außerdem scheinen den Anglerboard-Account dann ja auch mehrere Personen zu nutzen- deutlich eher dran zu liefern.

Zur Erinnerung: im Thread http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=295027 wurde seitens der als DSAV hier angemeldeten Personen dazu aufgefordert, Fragen per email und mit Klarnamen (wir sind hier ja alle nur "anonyme User") an die offizielle DSAV-email-Adresse zu stellen.
Genau das haben wir dann -vor rund 8 Monaten!- getan; Fragen gesammelt, ich hab sie geordnet, zugeschickt, hier in diesem gesonderten Thread veröffentlicht.

Bis heute keine Antworten zur Struktur des 'Spezialverbandes', zu seinen Zielen oder gar zu den groben Wegen diese Ziele anzugehen, ebenso nicht zum Hauptthema des Verbandes 'Gemeinschaftsangeln', auch nix zu all den neu dazu aufgetauchten Fragen.

Warum sollte ein "normaler" Angler, also kein Wettkampfteilnehmer, diesem Verband beitreten? #c

Da der Verband diese Frage(n) weder hier, noch auf seiner Homepage, noch sonst wo beantworten kann oder will, mag ja vielleicht ein DSAV-Mitglied die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit übernehmen und uns seine persönlichen Motive & Erfahrungen mitteilen...


----------



## Sharpo (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fragen der Anglerboard-User an den DSAV*

Warum sollte ein Angler sich überhaupt noch freiwillig irgend einen Angler/ Naturschutzverband anschliessen?

Werden doch eh seit 40 Jahren verarscht. Nun soll man einen vertrauen...auch wenn dieser sich arme und Beine heraus reisst?


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Fragen der Anglerboard-User an den DSAV*

Leute, hier gehts um die Fragen an den DSAV; die immer noch nicht beantwortet sind - für andere Fragen um den DSAV könnt ihr gerne ein eigenes Thema aufmachen (wenn man meint, das brauchts), aber zerschiesst nicht immer Threads.

Danke.


----------



## kati48268 (4. November 2015)

*AW: Fragen der Anglerboard-User an den DSAV*



XXXX schrieb:


> ...


Da is'er weg.
Somit hat sich (für mich) jede weitere Frage erledigt.


----------



## ulli1958m (4. November 2015)

*AW: Fragen der Anglerboard-User an den DSAV*

iss ja Krasss....weg isser.....man man #d

 und wieder eine Chance haben die Verbandler ausgelassen/nicht erkannt #d


----------



## Fr33 (4. November 2015)

*AW: Fragen der Anglerboard-User an den DSAV*

Mich wundert da gar nix mehr.... leider.
In Facebook rühren die noch kräftig im Topf.... aber da wird alles gelöscht, was nicht passt oder quer schießt - was ebenfalls nicht gewünscht ist.....


----------



## Franky (4. November 2015)

*AW: Fragen der Anglerboard-User an den DSAV*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Da is'er weg.
> Somit hat sich (für mich) jede weitere Frage erledigt.



Richtig... Um mal aus meiner eigenen PN an ihn zu zitieren



> Und nein - keine Fragen!



Für mich komplett erledigt!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (4. November 2015)

*AW: Fragen der Anglerboard-User an den DSAV*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Mich wundert da gar nix mehr.... leider.
> In Facebook rühren die noch kräftig im Topf.... aber da wird alles gelöscht, was nicht passt oder quer schießt - was ebenfalls nicht gewünscht ist.....



Die können ja löschen wie sie lustig sind.

Ändert am Inhalt dieses Topfes nicht viel:Mogelmenü.

Domininiert trotz vollmundig angekündigter DSAV Kochkunst, durch merkwürdigen aber eindeutig identifizierbaren Beigeschmack. 

Retour..ist das Geld nicht wert.


----------



## kati48268 (2. März 2018)

*AW: Fragen der Anglerboard-User an den DSAV*

Da wir heut in einem anderen Thread auch wieder kurz zu dieser Verbandskapriole kamen, hol ich den Trööt einfach noch mal hoch.Der DSAV, _*D*ie*S*üsswasser*A*ngler*V*erarscht, _ist so gut wie in der Bedeutungslosigkeit verschwunden, bzw. hat seinen Zweck für den DAFV erfüllt.


Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Der DSAV ist doch nur das Hündchen des DAFV. Neulich hat man ihm das  Stöckchen CIPS aus der Türe geworfen, damit das Hündchen nicht in die  eigene Bude kackt.
> Ich gehe aber jede Wette ein, es gehorcht immer noch auf die Sitz und Platz Kommandos des DAFV.



Aber da Steffen Quinger sich hier immer wieder mal unter diversen Nicknamen rumtreiben soll, mag es für den einen oder anderen ja eine Warnung sein, sich diesem mehr als dubiosen Verband (allein die Kündigungsgeschichte...) zu nähern.



kati48268 schrieb:


> *
> Es ging nur darum CIPS/FIPS-Mitgliedschaften vom DAFV zu übernehmen.
> Den Anglern wird eine Interessenvertretung vorgespielt.
> Alles, aber auch wirklich alles, sieht genau danach aus, dass der einzige Zweck des DSAV darin besteht,
> ...


----------

